# Cherry Burl



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Got a call one day from a guy who asked if I would make a bowl from a tree he had. Its cherry.....I don't like cherry. I got cherry, I have turned cherry, I have not touch what I got since I made a bowl from it. Dulls the chainsaw real fast, dulls the tools real fast and cracks real bad. But then he says its a burl, ow well lets have a run at it then. He brings over a log with a burl around it and its not looking I will get much of a bowl maybe a platter from the burl. Maybe a second smaller platter. Well the burl went deep into the trunk and a real nice bowl came from it and a second smaller one. And it just so happened where the ants lived was right in the middle of the larger bowl and it all worked out great. He was happy and I wanted it for myself.
















So I checked my stash after and saw I had a cherry burl and had to spin one for myself, and by saying for myself I mean in my booth at a show. :huh:


----------



## Pop Pop (Jul 17, 2011)

That looks great!


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

That bowl looks great


----------



## Dale W. (Feb 22, 2012)

The bowls look great. I love cherry. Yep, its hard and its rough on tools but it sands really well and will take a shine like a new penny.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Lucky for you. 
Looks real nice. Nice friend.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice turnings.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Crazy looking wood there Hwood. I turn a lot of cherry. I like it actually. Don't find it hard on the tools. Always turns out nice
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Steve_G (Jan 9, 2013)

Beautiful bowls!! I just acquired 3 cherry burls myself and was planning the same for them. I hope mine have as nice a figure as your's do.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i love cherry but those are way nicer than what i turned:yes:


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks guys. Its interesting some of you have good luck with cherry. Black cherry I assume. The burls turned great but some straight wood from a few years back I got was a bear. I gave a 2 foot log section to a buddy and he called after he got into it and was just making sure it wasn't him in that his chain saw dulled fast and he kept going to the grinder after he had it mounted. If any of you were closer I would gladly send what I got home with ya. But there is really not much usable wood left in it do to the big cracks. When I was putting up pics. of the first bowl shown I knew I had more but couldn't find them. Found them..

2 more pics of the first bowl
















and a picture of the bottom of the second


----------



## Gman963 (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice work!! A local tree trimmer sent me a picture of a cherry burl he's saving for me. Can't wait to see if it is as wild as that.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Those bowls are fantastic mate. Looks almost like granite, thats a very interesting grain pattern and coloring


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

They both look great to me ... I've turned several pieces of cherry, not had the issues you describe with dulling tools any faster than the other woods I turn. (I don't know what variety of cherry mine have been.)


----------



## weedsnager (Sep 21, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks all


----------

